# Reducing Energy Consumption by 99.95%



## Shrek (May 20, 2021)

Ethereum to Transition to Proof of Stake in Coming Months, Reducing Energy Consumption by 99.95% | TechPowerUp
Ethereum to Transition to Proof of Stake in Coming Months, Reducing Energy Consumption by 99.95%

So can someone explain to me why so much energy had to be squandered in the first place?


----------



## 95Viper (May 20, 2021)

Already a "News" thread, located here --> Ethereum to Transition to Proof of Stake in Coming Months, Reducing Energy Consumption by 99.95%
Use this thread for your question/discussion on the topic.


----------

